# E-Motor mit I-Pilot an Riomar 470 - Ein paar Fragen



## pomerodi71 (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo #h

Mein Boot vom Typ Riomar 470 steht zur Zeit im Winterlager und meine Planungen für die kommende Saison laufen auf Hochtouren.

Das Boot habe ich letze Saison gekauft und so meine ersten Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Ich angele auf der Weser bei Bremen und habe somit immer mit Strömung zu tun. Mal eben den Anker werfen klappt da nicht, sodass ich mich zum Angeln meist länger an den ausgewählten Stellen aufhalte. 
Meine Ergebnisse (GuFi auf Zander) waren eher ernüchternd.

OK, es braucht bessere Stellen, sodass meine ersten Forschungen in Richtung Echolot gingen.

Dabei wird man zwangsläufig immer mit E-Motoren konfrontiert. 

Absolut interessant finde ich da die i-Pilot Version. 

Wenn ich alles richtig interpretiere, hätte ich damit meine Ankersorgen (wenn ich mal 20 Minuten Ankern möchte und nicht alleine 20 Minuten lang versuche den Anker optimal zu positionieren...) gelöst. Nebenher sind ja tolle Verbindungen mit einem Echolot möglich, was eine optimale Navigation ermöglichen soll.

Nun die Fragen...
Funktioniert das wirklich?

Würde es auch in Kombination mit meinem Boot, was ja eine Schaluppe und kein Angelboot ist, funktionieren?

In Frage käme eh nur eine Heckmontage. 
Würde dieser Motor das Boot wirklich auf der Weser ohne mein Dazutun manövrieren können?

Die maximale Leistungsaufnahme beträgt 50 Ah ein Gel Akku von 100 AH wiegt 31 Kg... 
Das sind also Gewichte, die ich nicht jeden Tag schleppen möchte.

Zwar werde ich sicher nicht die ganze Zeit mit voller Leistung fahren, aber ich denke durch die Strömung wird schon Einiges an Leistung abverlangt.

Wie lange hält so ein Akku in Schleppfahrt oder beim Ankern mit zusätzlichem Echolot?


Hier mal zwei Links, die zeigen um welche Kombination es sich dreht.
Während ich hier schreibe, bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass das nicht passt...

Ich freue mich auf Tipps und Antworten 

http://www.speurders.nl/overzicht/w...primeur-riomar-470-model-2015-148146451.html#

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Powerdrive-55PD-V2-i-Pilot

Grüße,
Sascha


----------



## pomerodi71 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: E-Motor mit I-Pilot an Riomar 470 - Ein paar Fragen*

#d

Hat sich wohl gerade erledigt....

Der i-Pilot scheint nur für Motoren mit Bugmontage ausgelegt zu sein... 

Na ja, dann werde ich wohl vorerst doch wieder den Anker werfen müssen :c


----------



## Daniel SN (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: E-Motor mit I-Pilot an Riomar 470 - Ein paar Fragen*

Hast du denn keine möglichkeit vorne eine Platte/ Aufbau für den Motor zu schaffen?
Oder kannst du nicht nach vorne durch gehen ohne Probleme?


----------



## pomerodi71 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: E-Motor mit I-Pilot an Riomar 470 - Ein paar Fragen*

Die Bugmontage hat einige Hinderungsgründe...

Ich finde das optisch nicht ansprechend.

Der Bug ist aus dem Boot heraus schwer zu erreichen, wenn ich alle Sitzbänke in Form einer Liegefläche aufgebaut habe (was Standard ist, wenn ich mit meiner Frau los tuckere).

Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich mir die Montage noch nie genauer betrachtet habe...

Kann man den Motor denn leicht an- und abbauen? Ich meine quasi mit 2-3 Handgriffen vor und nach der Fahrt?

Der Vorteil wäre natürlich, dass ich den Akku vorne in die Bugbox legen könnte...

Wie sieht es denn mit den anderen Fragen aus?

Wenn, dann muss alles passen...


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: E-Motor mit I-Pilot an Riomar 470 - Ein paar Fragen*

Gibt eine Montageplatte die montiert wird und auf diese wird der Motor dann gesteckt.
Somit kannst du ihn immer mit nach hause oder sonstwo mit hinnehmen.
Ein Freund nutzt so seinen Motor für 2 Boote.


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: E-Motor mit I-Pilot an Riomar 470 - Ein paar Fragen*

Hier hast die Deluxe Ausstattung.

http://www.mybait.de/minn-kota-montageplatte-deluxe-mka-21?c=256


----------



## -Lukas- (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: E-Motor mit I-Pilot an Riomar 470 - Ein paar Fragen*

Willst du hauptsächlich auf der Stelle ankern und dann Wurfangeln oder vertikal unterm Boot fischen?


----------



## pomerodi71 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: E-Motor mit I-Pilot an Riomar 470 - Ein paar Fragen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Hier hast die Deluxe Ausstattung.
> 
> http://www.mybait.de/minn-kota-montageplatte-deluxe-mka-21?c=256




Sieht gut aus, aber scheint nichts für meinen gewölbten Bug zu sein...

Aber eine Platte würde ich zur Not noch selber hinbekommen...


----------



## pomerodi71 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: E-Motor mit I-Pilot an Riomar 470 - Ein paar Fragen*



-Lukas- schrieb:


> Willst du hauptsächlich auf der Stelle ankern und dann Wurfangeln oder vertikal unterm Boot fischen?



Sowohl als auch...

Mal möchte ich unter dem Boot fischen, mal möchte ich mit dem GuFi um das Boot herum das Freiwasser oder Buhnen abfischen...

Wenn man so einen i-Pilot hätte, würde ich sicher auch schleppen, bzw. bestimmte Stellen mit GuFi abfahren...


ABER in erster Linie möchte nur ganz schnell in der Strömung zum "Stehen" kommen...


----------

